

Can some people critique my new service? - brianwstearns

This new service uses a passive alert system in order to alert people's emergency contacts when something bad may have happened. It's also coupled to a light blue force tracking system (using phones/apps), and is being tied into facebook for check-in purposes. it's at persn.com
======
brianwstearns
btw there is a public test user i've made: U: testcase010175@yahoo.com P:
testcase010175

